# Millennials



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

almost all my 1 stars are from millennials. Any tiny little imperfection and boom 1 star. I’m at 94% 5 stars then 3 0 0 and 3% 1 star

I’ve started being much harsher on millennials as well. You get in my car with a 4.8 or lower rating with coffee or ask for charger right away well you’re going down. Ask me stop off or put in stops I will cancel right away.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> almost all my 1 stars are from millennials. Any tiny little imperfection and boom 1 star. I'm at 94% 5 stars then 3 0 0 and 3% 1 star
> 
> I've started being much harsher on millennials as well. You get in my car with a 4.8 or lower rating with coffee or ask for charger right away well you're going down. Ask me stop off or put in stops I will cancel right away.


Millennials are (in general) incredibly entitled and quite rude.

Today/ last night I switched up my hours and instead of driving Friday night/Saturday morning bar close (12 am - 4 am Saturday) I drove Saturday (today) 4:30 am - 8 am, and it was like a whole new, better world; instead of picking up drunken, rude, entitled, non-tipping millennials who had just spent $200 on themselves for the evening, I instead drove hardworking, sober, TIPPING ADULTS (35 years old and above)...either going to church, to work, or visiting a friend in the hospital.

The streets were still clear and almost empty, it was surging, and people who seemed not to have a ton of money still tipped...like I said, a whole better world!

I think I'm done with late night shitheels.


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

So you switched from driving millennials to driving.... millennials


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Millennials are (in general) incredibly entitled and quite rude.
> 
> Today/ last night I switched up my hours and instead of driving Friday night/Saturday morning bar close (12 am - 4 am Saturday) I drove Saturday (today) 4:30 am - 8 am, and it was like a whole new, better world; instead of picking up drunken, rude, entitled, non-tipping millennials who had just spent $200 on themselves for the evening, I instead drove hardworking, sober, TIPPING ADULTS (35 years old and above)...either going to church, to work, or visiting a friend in the hospital.
> 
> ...


The only "reliable" surge time left in Madison (last time I checked) is Sunday mornings from about 4am to noon, because most of the drivers are sleeping. I drive it when we have to take two cars to church for whatever reason, because it at least pays for the extra mileage on one of the vehicles, plus a little more.


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> You get in my car with a 4.8 or lower rating *with coffee*


This is millennial specific????


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I think if you guys replaced the word millennial with twenty something year old yuppies; that would make more sense.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

joebo1963 said:


> almost all my 1 stars are from millennials. Any tiny little imperfection and boom 1 star. I'm at 94% 5 stars then 3 0 0 and 3% 1 star
> 
> I've started being much harsher on millennials as well. You get in my car with a 4.8 or lower rating with coffee or ask for charger right away well you're going down. Ask me stop off or put in stops I will cancel right away.


Bur
Do they bring YOU coffee ?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I think if you guys replaced the word millennial with *paxholes*; that would make more sense.


Fixed

Honestly, its hard to tell who rates you unless they dis it right in front of you. Pax can rate you for several days after the trip. Not sure for how long after but they certainly can do so long after the trip ended.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Honestly it’s not hard to spot the 1 star holes. Usually they are self absorbed a holes who can’t wait to 1 star the driver and do so right after the ride has ended. They won’t wait till later. They need to get it out right away. I’ve got 4.87 rating but with 2% 1 stars. And almost all the 1 stars I have identified


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## jiglum (Aug 29, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> almost all my 1 stars are from millennials. Any tiny little imperfection and boom 1 star. I'm at 94% 5 stars then 3 0 0 and 3% 1 star
> 
> I've started being much harsher on millennials as well. You get in my car with a 4.8 or lower rating with coffee or ask for charger right away well you're going down. Ask me stop off or put in stops I will cancel right away.


Why does a passengers current rating effect how you rate them? You are saying a 5.0 passenger gets a pass if they ask for a phone charge?



sellkatsell44 said:


> I think if you guys replaced the word millennial with twenty something year old yuppies; that would make more sense.


I actually just heard a conversation of millenials in my car recently discussing the same thing in great detail...lol. They were essentially saying what you said that even though millennial's are older and that the current generation of misunderstood youngsters is a different r generation "millennial's" still get the blame.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

We’re living in a Millennial World....and I’m in love with a Millennial Girl.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> almost all my 1 stars are from millennials. Any tiny little imperfection and boom 1 star. I'm at 94% 5 stars then 3 0 0 and 3% 1 star
> 
> I've started being much harsher on millennials as well. You get in my car with a 4.8 or lower rating with coffee or ask for charger right away well you're going down. Ask me stop off or put in stops I will cancel right away.


I ABSOLUTELY AGREE WITH THIS POST.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Remember guys, it's not "all" millennials 
Maybe it's because mommy and daddy don't pay for me and the fact that I drive for Uber as well. I always tip and give 5 stars. Just like with pax, everyone gets a 5 star unless they do something wrong, then it's automatic 1 star. I don't go in between, you're either 1 or 5, take your pick.

But I do have to agree, some millennials are a piece of work and don't tip. But some, typically the couple going on date, they tend to be respectful. Aka the man needs to be a good guy to impress the girl. 

I had a bunch of guys get in my car once, they were legit yelling in my car. Bros, you're sitting a foot away from each other, STFU. Asking for my charger with my phone half dead. Asking for the aux. Asking to make pit stops. Typical LYFT pax, 1 star. Another reason why I can't stand Lyft. You get those people.


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

They should start a service specifically for Millennials. Market it towards millennials; complete with no tipping, kiss butt service, AUX cord and water suggested etc... In the ads for the service they make it look hip, show drivers dressed up with hot cars and an 'how can I please you attitude.

Then people who wanted to work for a company like that could join as drivers, knowing the bargin.

Anyone know a company or 2 like this?


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

Ribak said:


> We're living in a Millennial World....and I'm in love with a Millennial Girl.


Haha


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> But I do have to agree, some millennials are a piece of work and don't tip.


And some non-Millennial riders are also pieces of work that don't tip.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Millennials are (in general) incredibly entitled and quite rude.
> 
> Today/ last night I switched up my hours and instead of driving Friday night/Saturday morning bar close (12 am - 4 am Saturday) I drove Saturday (today) 4:30 am - 8 am, and it was like a whole new, better world; instead of picking up drunken, rude, entitled, non-tipping millennials who had just spent $200 on themselves for the evening, I instead drove hardworking, sober, TIPPING ADULTS (35 years old and above)...either going to church, to work, or visiting a friend in the hospital.
> 
> ...


I've done some early mornings on the weekend, getting out when the sun comes up and the quality of passenger is definitely higher. But, you'll basically never get an XL. I've still had some doozies but night definitely brings out the worst in people.


----------

